# This is stumping us



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Jul 3, 2014)

The owner had a branch fall down during a storm a few weeks ago. I needed 11" rounds for a project, so I picked some up. They said it was a Walnut tree, but the tree never had walnuts. After scratching my head, I cut into it to find this beautiful wood & red bark. The leaves look like walnut, but I didn't see red bark on a walnut tree before. Any help? Sorry about the blurriness on some pics. My phone isn't the best for pics.


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Jul 3, 2014)

I forgot to say ... I had to level out the pieces, so there is are circles from putting them on my lathe and trying to make them level. The pieces don't have to be perfect, so I didn't worry about sanding them out.

Also ... when I chainsawed the wood, it smelled really bad. To be blunt, it smelled like vomit.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks like walnut to me


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2014)

Walnut. Should have a distinctive smell too...


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Jul 3, 2014)

So why no walnuts on the tree ever? They've been there 30 years and no walnuts. Is it a certain kind of walnut?


----------



## phinds (Jul 3, 2014)

Except for the orange wood in the first pic (which I assume is due to the camera, not the wood), it looks just like walnut, probably walks like walnut and quacks like walnut too.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2014)

Bowlguy_in_PA said:


> So why no walnuts on the tree ever? They've been there 30 years and no walnuts. Is it a certain kind of walnut?


Maybe it's gay

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 4, 2014)

The wood sure looks like walnut, but I don't think that's a walnut. The leaves aren't right. The leaflets should be opposite, not alternate. The leaves also should look different on the tree if it were a walnut. I looked in my books and can't find anything similar. Stumped here too! Gary


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Jul 4, 2014)

So the plot thickens ... the leaves were what confused me, too.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 5, 2014)

Oops! I goofed. Blk Walnut does indeed have alternate compound leaves with the end leaf "missing" sometimes...just like yours. It could also be a butternut.(?) The true test is to look at the pith. Only walnut and butternut have chambered piths and compound leaves. That red in the bark and growth rings and horrible smell is really throwing me too. Walnut has always smelled the same as money to me.:cool2: Gary


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Jul 19, 2014)

WE THINK WE FIGURED OUT THIS TREE as a *Kentucky Coffee Bean* (or Coffee Tree).

There is a similar tree on the property with the pods. This tree doesn't have the pods, but we think it's damaged somehow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

